# OAG - Oasis Gold



## System (10 July 2017)

Oasis Gold is a Perth-based mineral exploration company established with the purpose of exploring for and discovering high-grade gold and precious metal resources located in their initial three Project areas in Western Australia, namely the Bronzewing South Project, the Edjudina Project and the Sanford River Project.

It is anticipated that OAG will list on the ASX during August 2017.

http://oasisau.com.au


----------

